# Greek ideas



## rickell (May 22, 2006)

Love greek food never tried to make anything greek.

any easy ideas to start with?


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2006)

Why don't you try making what Greek food you like to eat? Here's a good place to start:


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2006)

On one hand it is so easy to send a person to Google something , on the other, when I/you/anybody comes and asks a question here, I bet they've been to Google already and have not found anything they like. Whatever the reason. I bet rickell is looking for something that has been tasted and is simple to make, for something we can walk her thru step by step insted of faceless recipe one finds in Google. 

So, come on, people, help (is rickell a female or male? sory i haven't got a clue here) her/him. Oh yeah, i haven't got the clue about greek food either.


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> On one hand it is so easy to send a person to Google something , on the other, when I/you/anybody comes and asks a question here, I bet they've been to Google already and have not found anything they like. Whatever the reason. I bet rickell is looking for something that has been tasted and is simple to make, for something we can walk her thru step by step insted of faceless recipe one finds in Google.
> 
> So, come on, people, help (is rickell a female or male? sory i haven't got a clue here) her/him. Oh yeah, i haven't got the clue about greek food either.


 
It would be helpful to know what kinds of food he likes to eat. What if he doesn't even like lamb, and someone posts a recipe for lamb? I have no problem with helping anyone who has questions, but I'm not playing post tag just to find out any basics.


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2006)

Have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

You've come to the right place for recipes and suggestions.  I applaud people for wanting to try new dishes/cuisines.  One of the dishes I like is spanokopita - a feta and spinach pie -- an easy dish to start with.  PDS has some great lamb recipes.  You can also do a search on this site and key in Greek.


----------



## pdswife (May 22, 2006)

HI!
Some  of our favorites....


Greek  Zucchini!!

Ingredients:
zucchini,  sliced about ¼ inch  thick
olive oil
green  peppers
sliced black olives
onions
parsley, ground cumin, oregano, salt,  pepper, dash sugar, garlic 
canned tomatoes or  tomato  sauce 

Directions:
Sauté  onions, parsley, garlic   in olive oil
add zucchini and  green peppers,olives, and ground cumin,   oregano, salt and pepper and  sugar
stir for a few minutes and then add tomatoes or  tomato sauce
cover and cook over low heat until soft.   
 
 


 
 
Great Greek  Meatballs!!

Ingredients:
1 lb hamburger or ground  lamb
1 egg
1/2 cup bread  crumbs
1/2 parsely
1 small  onion, greated or chopped 
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper


Directions:
mix all ingredients  together

shape in to balls 

roll in flour 

fry in good olive  oil!!

eat

enjoy

ask for more
 
 
 

Leek and  rice

3-4 good sized  leeks
1 cup rice
olive  oil
1-2 cups water
1/2 tomato  sauce
salt, pepper, paprika

Directions:
cut green part off of the  leek.
slice the white part in half... wash well and then  cut into 1/2 inch pieces.
Put olive oil in pan and saute  leek for 5 to 10 minutes (should be nice and soft)
Add  1-2 cups water and cook for 5 minutes.
Add tomato sauce,  rice, salt, pepper and paprika...
Bring to a boil, stir,  cover and reduce heat.   Continue cooking for 20 minutes or until liquid is  gone.



Greek Beans and tomatoes
 
 
1 can green beans ( drained, I use home canned ones but  you can use the store bought)
1 can tomatoes ( undrained, I use the home canned ones  here too)
onions
garlic
olive oil
Salt, pepper, oregano and  parsley
 
Sauté diced onion and garlic in a few tablespoons of   olive oil until soft
add beans and tomatoes.  Mix well.  Add salt and  pepper.  Add spices either fresh or dried may be  used.
Cook until liquid is almost  gone.
 
 
Greek salad
 
Peel, seed and slice  cucumbers
cut tomatoes into wedges,  seed
dice onion
dice red pepper ( can use green but red is much  better)
Mix all the veggies.
sprinkle with salt, pepper and  oregano
pour some white vinegar and olive oil over the top of  the veggies
Mix well.
 
Feta and olives may be added or served on the  side.


----------



## IcyMist (May 22, 2006)

Don't forget that yummy baklava.  AND greek gyros and Kapama, AND dolmathes, and Patatokeftedes and Zorbre Katasha, and soupa fasolia, yummmmmmmmmmm....now I am hungry.  When you live close to Tarpon Springs, then you can eat LOTS of greek food.


----------



## amber (May 22, 2006)

I cannot find my recipe off hand, but I love spanikipota. It's basically layers of phylo dough, feta cheese, spinach, onions and some seasonings.  I googled it and found one on foodnetwork by Rachael Ray, but I'm sure there are many recipes out there for this.  It's good served at room temperature.


----------



## pdswife (May 22, 2006)

and even better served warm right from the oven.


----------



## AllenOK (May 22, 2006)

Here's a couple recipes I have.  The first recipe, the Boreks, basically is the same as Spanikopita.  I have idea why it's called a Borek.  I got that recipe out of my culinary textbook in college.  I've made it once, and it's great.  

Spinach Boreks
Yields: 50 pieces

2 # spinach
3 sticks butter, in all
4 oz onion, diced
1 oz scallions, diced
1 oz fresh dilled, chopped
1 # feta, crumbled
salt and pepper
25 sheets phyllo dough

	Clean and blanch spinach.  Drain, cool, and squeeze dry.  Chop the spinach fine.  Heat 1 stick of butter in a sauté pan.  Sauté onion and scallions until soft.  Remove from heat, adding in the spinach and cheese.  Season to taste with salt and pepper.  Melt the remaining butter.  Thaw phyllo if frozen.  Cut phyllo in half lengthwise.  Keep covered with a damp towel to keep from drying.  One sheet at a time, brush phyllo with butter.  Fold in half and brush with butter again.  Place a small amount of spinach mixture at one end of phyllo.  Fold up like a flag or paper football.  Arrange on baking sheets with loose ends on bottom.  Brush with butter.  Bake @ 375°F until golden brown, about 20 - 25 minutes.  Serve warm.

I got the Spanakopita recipe from somewhere else, and I can't remember where.  It actually makes a small pie or tart.  As much as I love Spanakopita, I'd rather have the big ones.

Remember _My Big Fat Greek Wedding_, where the two families got together for the first time?  The one crazy aunt was talking about something weird, and had a spanakopita in her hand that was about 6" across.  That's a good-sized one.  The ones I made were only about an inch across, as are the frozen ones I get at work.

Spanakopitas
Greek Cheese and Spinach Pies
Serves:  4

2 T olive oil
6 green onions, chopped, optional
9 oz fresh young spinach, stemmed and rinsed
¼ c cooked rice, optional
¼ c chopped fresh dill, optional
¼ c chopped fresh parsley, optional
¼ c pine nuts, optional
2 T raisins, optional
2 oz feta cheese, drained and crumbled
1 - 2 t nutmeg
Pinch cayenne, optional
40 sheets phyllo (filo) dough
About 1 c + 2 T melted butter
Black pepper to taste

	Heat the oil, then add the green onions, and cook for 2 minutes.  Add the spinach, and cook, stirring, until wilted.  Transfer to a bowl, and cool.  When the spinach is cool, squeeze dry (this is best done in cheesecloth).  Stir in the rice, herbs, pine nuts, raisins (if desired), and the feta.  Add the nutmeg, black pepper, and cayenne pepper to taste.
	Cut the phyllo into 40 6” square pieces.  Cover the phyllo with a damp towel to keep the phyllo moist, as it will dry out and crack if left uncovered.  Remove 8 slices, and, using a 4” cookie cutter, cut the slices into 4” rounds.  Cover the phyllo rounds with the towel.  Brush a 4” tart pan with removable bottom with butter.  Place one of the phyllo rounds into the tart pan and brush with butter.  Repeat this step five more times, for a total of six pieces of phyllo in the tart pan.  Do not push the dough to fill in the ridges/riffles of the tart pan.  Spoon ¼ of the filling into the shell and spread to smooth it.  Top the tart with the remaining two sheets of phyllo, brushing each with butter.  Fold excess phyllo over to seal the pie and brush with butter.  Repeat this assembly process 3 more times to make 4 pies.
	Bake on a cookie sheet at 350°F for 20 - 25 minutes.  Remove from the oven, and let stand for 5 minutes before removing from the pan.  Serve warm.


----------



## mudbug (May 22, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> When you live close to Tarpon Springs, then you can eat LOTS of greek food.


 
Used to live near Tarpon Springs, Icy, and totally agree with you.  I am especially partial to the bakeries in T.S.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 22, 2006)

Good to have you with us rickell ... and don't mean to sound like I'm picking on you ... I am certainly NOT .. but .. here goes ...

I'm going to go with IronChef on this ... if you are looking for a recipe for something that you can't find when you Google ... then ask here and somebody will probably either have a recipe or will research it for you. Just asking for Greek recipes is a little broad of a question ... if you go to Google and just type in "Greek recipes" they suggest you narrow down the search a bit (same thing happens with other cuisines).

As for what is "simple" ... I have a great Moussaka recipe, it's not difficult, but it takes some time (about 2 hours) and requires several steps. Spanakopita and Baklava have significantly less steps and ingredients ... but unless you have worked with phyllo/filo dough before ... they can be far more complicated.

I've had Souvlaki that was nothing more than cubes of lamb, coated with olive oil and grilled over a charcoal grill, to being served with Tzaziki and other condiments in a pita bread like a gyro ... sometimes it was cubes of lamb and sometimes it as ground lamb. I've also seen Beef and Chicken Souvlaki - sometimes it was just a kebab with alternating meat and vegies on a stick ... brushed with olive oil and herbs/lemon juice.



			
				CharlieD said:
			
		

> On one hand it is so easy to send a person to Google something , on the other, when I/you/anybody comes and asks a question here, I bet they've been to Google already and have not found anything they like.


 
I'm going to have to start keeping statistics on this Charlie ... but, when someone in another Forum was looking for a Corn and Spinach Casserole recipe ... YOU posted a Google link to recipes


----------



## rickell (May 23, 2006)

*Seems I Have Upset Some Folks*

For Asking For Ideas, I Do Know How To Use Google,
Just Thought It Would Be Better To Ask People Who
Love To Cook And Try New Things.

For Those Who Have Asked I Am A Female,  Not
Sure Why Anyone Would Think With A Name Like Rickell
I Would Be Male.   Doesn't Everyone Know Who Raquel
Welch Is?  My Name Is The Same 
My Mom And Dad Just Spelled It Different.

Thank You For All Your Ideas I Will Be Trying Some Of
These This Weekend.


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

As has been explained 'Greek recipes' is a pretty wide brief.... a bit like saying 'American' recipes.... where to start?!

As for your name..... hmmmmm, I was pronouncing it (silently, of course, cos I am reading it, not saying it) as rickell to rhyme with tickle.... how would we possibly know that it is pronounced the same way as Raquel, when the spelling is so different? 

Don't take offence at comments here, most people will certainly try to help if they can, and if they cant... they will normally direct to a site, such as google, that probably CAN help.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2006)

hey, i think we're getting a little backed up here. time to seperate the men from the boys, as it were...

how about a little greek soup called avgolemono. here's a link to a recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/7602 

or some greek boiguhs called bifteki: http://www.recipezaar.com/7602


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2006)

Not to mention my all-time favorite - Spanokopita.  Even tho we're Czech, my grandmother used to make a kick-*** Spanopita strudel.  It was a given that she'd bring it for the Easter dinner appetizer.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Good to have you with us rickell ... and don't mean to sound like I'm picking on you ... I am certainly NOT .. but .. here goes ...
> 
> *I'm going to have to start keeping statistics on this Charlie ... but, when someone in another Forum was looking for a Corn and Spinach Casserole recipe ... YOU posted a Google link to recipes*


 
It has always been my understanding that it is appropriate to post a link to a recipe (even on another site) when assisting a member in finding a specific recipe.

Not to ruffle anyone's feathers... but I thought the goal here was to encourage people to visit this site & all it has to offer & stick around, exchange ideas, and make some friends along the way.

Sometimes the written word doesn't always convey what someone's true meaning/intentions are, so the response(s) may appear apathetic or cocky -- which I am sure no one intended. But, it did come off a bit that way. Just my opinion. 

And, not to pick on YOU Michael, or any site helpers, but recipes have been removed and replaced with links...and some recipes remain - even though they are quoted from i.e. this is from Gourmet Magazine -- and those 'recipes' remain.

Thanks for all the recipes pds, I do appreciate your time and effort in sharing them with us.


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2006)

You're welcome Mish!  Hope you have time to try them some day.


----------



## IcyMist (May 23, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Used to live near Tarpon Springs, Icy, and totally agree with you. I am especially partial to the bakeries in T.S.


 
I stay far away from TS when I am hungry. I have a tendency to get more than I should and then I feel miserable.  Have you ever gone out on the party boats there Mudbug? I use to go out every weekend and always brought home nice fresh grouper.  Now they have limits so isn't as easy and I also ended up with skin cancer so can't get in the sun. ...period.


----------



## IcyMist (May 23, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, i think we're getting a little backed up here. time to seperate the men from the boys, as it were...
> 
> how about a little greek soup called avgolemono. here's a link to a recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/7602
> 
> or some greek boiguhs called bifteki: http://www.recipezaar.com/7602


 


PSSST Bucky....its the same link


----------



## mrsag (May 23, 2006)

*Greek Cookbook*

If you are looking for what i would call one of nthe best greek cookbooks avaible it is a greek cookbook put out by the women of St. Pauls greek orthodox church.You could probably get a bargin on it at amazon.
These greek women have had this book out for years and there recipes are more of the traditional greek then what i would call the greek american palate. They have recipes for most if not all of the standards of greek food.

       There is  mousaka
                    pastichio
                    spanikopita
                    tiropita cheese pie
                     souvalaki
                    different salads and dressings like the yougart cucumber dressiing, garlic dressing,etc.
        I cook all of these things in my own way but i can't give you exact recipes.They can and if you have any questions you can post and i would be happy to help you.

  In fact for dinner I made one of my favortes tonight beet greens and beets with scordalia (garlic sauce). This is traditionally served with fried cod . I just love to have it.
Enjoy

mrsag


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2006)

2 other really good Greek cookbooks are

Greek Patries and Desserts
and
Greek Cuisne 
both by Vefa Alexiadou


----------



## The Z (May 23, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Not to ruffle anyone's feathers... but I thought the goal here was to encourage people to visit this site & all it has to offer & stick around, exchange ideas, and make some friends along the way.


 
Agree 100%

I think by now most people are aware of Google, and I don't think a little friendly back-and-forth to narrow the question is a waste of time. If a targeted link is later posted to assist or if a recipe with appropriate acknowledgement is posted... fine.

I took ironchef's initial response as somewhat dismissive rather than inclusive.


----------



## Gossie (May 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Not to mention my all-time favorite - Spanokopita. Even tho we're Czech, my grandmother used to make a kick-*** Spanopita strudel. It was a given that she'd bring it for the Easter dinner appetizer.


 
You don't happen to have the recipe for this, do you?

  -- Cindy


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> ...I have idea why it's called a Borek. ...


 
Allen:


Borek means turnover.  The recipe you listed has the filling wrapped in phyllo dough to make individual 'pies'.


----------



## AllenOK (May 24, 2006)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## mish (May 24, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Here's a couple recipes I have. The first recipe, the Boreks, basically is the same as Spanikopita. I have idea why it's called a Borek. I got that recipe out of my culinary textbook in college. I've made it once, and it's great.
> 
> I got the Spanakopita recipe from somewhere else, and I can't remember where. It actually makes a small pie or tart. As much as I love Spanakopita, I'd rather have the big ones.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Allen.  The raisins, rice and pine nuts sound like a great new twist.  A member was looking for a recipe...so I'll try to give them a link to yours. YUM.  Thanks again.


----------



## velochic (May 24, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Here's a couple recipes I have. The first recipe, the Boreks, basically is the same as Spanikopita. I have [no] idea why it's called a Borek.


Borek (or actually Börek) is a Turkish term, which roughly translates as "pie" in English (hubby, who is from Turkey says there is really no English equivalent). Phyllo was introduced to the Greeks by the Turks during the Ottoman Empire rule. The recipe you have is probably from the Turkish version.


----------



## philso (May 24, 2006)

i notice that everyone's recipes for spanakopita uses melted butter for the phylo.  i've always used butter for baklava, but olive oil for spanakopita. is this non-traditional?  even if so, i probably won't change, 'cause i love a good virgin olive oil flavor, but i'd be interested to know all the same.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 25, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> It has always been my understanding that it is appropriate to post a link to a recipe (even on another site) when assisting a member in finding a specific recipe..


 
That has always been our phylosophy ... we like to see people help each other (that's why we are all here) but would prefer that in the case of copyrighted material - you post a link to the source, not a "cut-and-paste" post of copyrighted material here. This keeps all of us out of trouble. This is in keeping with our DC Cumminity Policy on Copyrighted material - which is a part of the Community Policies you agreed to abide by when you joined DC. 



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Not to ruffle anyone's feathers... but I thought the goal here was to encourage people to visit this site & all it has to offer & stick around, exchange ideas, and make some friends along the way..


 
I think we have several *Forums* where people can get to know one another in different ways ... and when it comes to cooking questions or problems we have "topic specific" Forums where people can generally find help. Unlike a "recipe" only website - where you just copy a recipe - we have real members who are willing to help you figure out ingredients, terms, techniques, and problems.



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Sometimes the written word doesn't always convey what someone's true meaning/intentions are, so the response(s) may appear apathetic or cocky -- which I am sure no one intended. But, it did come off a bit that way. Just my opinion.


 
That happens sometimes, Mish - and NONE of us wishes that to happen. People who are overtly "malicious" can generally be found under the "banned user" list within a day or two. 



			
				mish said:
			
		

> And, not to pick on YOU Michael, or any site helpers, but recipes have been removed and replaced with links...and some recipes remain - even though they are quoted from i.e. this is from Gourmet Magazine -- and those 'recipes' remain.


 
When a recipe is an obvious "cut-and-paste", and *IF* a site helper has the time to track the source down, it will get converted into a link. If you follow our DC Cumminity Policy on Copyrighted material - you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## XeniA (May 25, 2006)

Hi Rickell --

I'm brand new to this forum and this is my first post. Your "Greek ideas" caught my eye because I've been living here in Greece for almost 20 years and cooking Greek food is a bit of a passion ...

Quick answer to philso: I noticed the butter in the recipes too. No, it's not even _slightly _traditional here and indeed, olive oil would _always_ be preferred.

Rickell, I've worked on my own spanakopita recipe over a number of years, forever trying to get it just right for my fussy (Greek) husband. He's now happy and my (also Greek) neice claims I make the best spankopita she's ever tasted. Contrary to some other comments, however, I'd have to say it's not the simplest thing in the world to make -- some of the steps are a bit fussy and time-consuming, although by no means difficult.

Some other favorites if anyone's interested: pork with celery, eggplant with tomato, and that incredible sweet traditional Easter bread, tsoureki.

Now, back to browsing the rest of this site!


----------



## mrsag (May 25, 2006)

Aryton.
Married to a greek also .Infact he is there right now visiting his family.And going to his nephews wedding.I also have been cooking greek for him for 30 years and have come up with them tasting better then most of what he has had.
When I do my spanakopita it is always olive oil.I also use leeks in mine instead of just chopped up onion.
I agree Spanakpita can be alittle time consuming but once you learn how to make it it goes pretty fast.

Just a curious question? have you mastered the language at all.I know quite a bit but still have trouble with it.

mrsag


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

Married to a Greek too.  We always use olive oil with spanakopita.  It adds a wonderful taste.

Mrsag... I'll never be able to master the language... hubby says " I speak too much like an American to be able to pronounce things correctly"... lol


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2006)

Okay then, since you, ladies have a half of a century combained cooking  greek expirience, why don't you share some of that sp...aaaa...no..na..kooooopiiiiita, oof, recipe with us.


----------



## XeniA (May 26, 2006)

Hi mrsag and pdswife, fellow Wives Of Greeks ...! And hi CharlieD, too. We'll get to that recipe in a second.

Mrsag, yes, I speak Greek. But remember, it's always easier to learn a language when you're surrounded by it. Come on over and I'll teach you myself!

So, we're all agreed that olive oil's the only way to go, right? However, regarding many of the other ingredients (and this is somewhat in response to Cindy who started her own "spankopita" thread), there are a GREAT many variations. More than just regional differences, I think every family and every bakery here in Greece gives their own twist to spankopita!

I gather that outside of Greece everybody thinks that filo is THE dough to use for the crust, but please know that it just ain't so here. And filo has some pretty unpleasant aspects to it, in my very humble opinion. Not only does it most resemble shards of glass when it's fresh out of the oven, but when it has cooled, it gets very unpleasantly chewy. And it doesn't re-heat worth a d**m.

I prefer a dough that's much more similar to a standard pie crust. We can get such a thing ready-made in sheets (called "kourou") like one buys filo, or of course, you can make your own. Think about it -- it's yummy and it re-heats far, far better.

Still thinking of Cindy: I don't really think there are specific proportions to spankopita, it's very much a matter of taste and I really can't emphasize enough that there are HUGE variations. However, that being said: olive oil's a given, feta's the only way to go, and there's always a top and a bottom crust.

Healthy-minded folk and/or spinach lovers might have a good 3/4" of spinach in that layer. Folks who intend to make a piece or two into a meal might go heavy on the feta layer instead. Those of us who like our veggies with a bit of life still in them will go out of their way to make sure the spinach and other greenery is still recognizable. Others -- like my mother in law (maybe a dentures thing?!) -- will make the interior into a green mush most resembling what I used to feed my kiddies prior to teeth. Ick.

Leeks are absolutely yummy, as mrsag notes. You can use just leeks, or you can use leeks together with onions (spring onions we're talking about -- scallions, right? -- not regular, round onions!). You can even make the pie just with leeks and perhaps some dill -- that's called "prassopita" (leeks are "prassa" and "pita" as you probably know means pie). Thats INCREDIBLY yummy!

There's also "hortopita" which means "greens" pie. Or even (for your silly-but-true Greek lesson of the day) "spanikoprassohorTOpita" which means spinach-leeks-greens pie... Get my point about variations?!

Cindy, rice is something some people add in. In that case, the insides of the spanakopita are essentially "spanakorizo" (spinach rice) but without the lemon. Spanakorizo is something many Greeks eat as a main course. It's simply spinach, onions, dill, rice, oil, lemon, salt, and pepper. (By the way, if rice is getting added into a spankopita, it's only partially cooked along with the onions, dill, and spinach.)

Here's my recipe, although I play fast and loose with quantities and I think everyone else should too:

1-½ to 2 kilos of fresh spinach and/or other greens and/or leeks
Spring onions (approx.10 fine – ≤ 1 cm. in thickness – fewer if thick)
A large bunch of fresh dill
2 eggs
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper, freshly ground
½ kilo soft feta
Several teaspoons of milk, evaporated or regular

A large baking pan*
Pie crust to provide bottom & top crusts for the pan(s) of your choice

Oven temperature: 350◦ Fahrenheit / 177◦ Celsius
Baking time: 20-30 minutes

* this recipe is for my own 90-cm wide oven which has, accordingly, unusually wide pans. A narrower oven and/or pans will require you to downscale the ingredients …or, of course, plan for several pans!



The complexity of spankopita comes into play in the making, although this is largely because in our house we try to achieve a difficult balance: greens not overcooked; none of the wonderful juices discarded; a final filling on the dry side. Pretty obviously, if you throw all of the ingredients into a pan and cook them and they shed (as they will) quite a bit of water, unless you fart around as we do, you're going to end up with either (a) overcooked greens, or (b) a soupy mess.

So what it comes down to is a series of procedures of draining the greens when they're cooked right, reducing the liquid, reassembling. I have it all written down because I did so for a friend a few years back -- if anyone wants it, you can PM me and I'll send it to you as a .pdf file. Otherwise, I can elaborate in another (lengthy no doubt, sorry!) post.

Another thing? The quality of the feta you use is REALLY important, however, last time I was in the States and looked at feta, I admit I got depressed. First of all, some of it wasn't Greek (Pfaaa!) and secondly, there was only one variety and it looked a bit rubbery, and thirdly, boy was it overpriced! I'm sorry about that since what you want to make THE best spanakopita is a very creamy feta (a cream-cheese consistency) because it will melt down into the greens below which is absolutely ... scrumptious!

One last thing: there's a great variety in shaping spankopita too. Little individual ones -- served as snacks or hors d'oeuvres -- would be called "spankopitakia" and they can be dumpling-ish or folded triangles. Bigger ones, but still individual can be big enclosed triangles, or even a line of filling rolled into a sheet of filo (sushi-like) and then coiled around itself like a snake. Same snake but longer can be coiled into a round pan and then served cut into individual wedges. And then there's the roll type which involves _spreading_ filling onto several sheets of filo and rolling that up into a big, fat roll which would be sliced to serve. Traditionally, though, for home, it's cooked in a square or rectangular pan with a top and bottom crust only, and sliced into squares to serve ...

Okay, enough for one day! You Greek ladies tell me: what do you think?


----------



## philso (May 26, 2006)

wow, it's great to be able to get the low-down from such an assembly of experts.
Ayrton - that's quite interesting about the other-varieties-of-crust-than-filo. i'd like to hear what your crust recipe is like. also, (and i'd presume that i probably speak for many others also), i'd like to see you post the in-depth version of your spanakopita recipe.
i also have something that i'd like to run past you.
here in japan, i can get feta if i take a train about an hour and a half, but filo is pretty much non-existant. so, no recipe in hand, i made some (actually _have made_ some a few times), and (i may be delusional here) i'm wondering if this is even close to how it was made by your husbands grandmothers' before the advent of the frozen, packaged variety. i made a dough of water, olive oil, salt and bread flour. after kneading, i first rolled it and then stretched it out with the backs of my hands (vaguely like pizza dough, but this was on the table, without tossing). i got it to about 1 meter by maybe two and a half meters or so, about the thickness of a piece of paper, but maybe just shy of being as thin as the commercial filo, at least around the edges.
do people still make homemade filo in greece, or is it like bagguetes in france; left to the pro's?


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> PSSST Bucky....its the same link


 
lol, oops, thanks icymist.

bifteki: http://www.recipezaar.com/10907

avgolemono: http://www.recipezaar.com/7602


----------



## Gossie (May 26, 2006)

Ayrton, you're wonderful!!!!  WHAT A POST!!!!  Thank you so much.  You've given me a lot to work with.  I'm probably going to make some next week.

Does Spanokopita freeze well?  I'd love to make a full batch, but I would have to freeze some of it.  Otherwise, I'd cut it down and make individual pieces, maybe six pieces.  

Over in the states (Connecticut, specifically), we don't have too many places around here that make Spanokopita, but a couple of GREEK churches have *festivals* (fundraisers, hehe) and they make Spanokopita and Trikopita (3 cheese) and dolmathes and pastitso, etc etc etc .. and the only other place besides the churches (which is once a year), is up in Hartford (about an hour or so away) .. and you're right, each is very distinctly different.  A couple of them have a somewhat sour taste.  I know one of the churches ORDERS them from somewhere in New York, and that's one of the sour ones.  The other church does it in-house, and they are YUMMY to the max.  We always buy extra there and bring it home. 

They also have baked goods there. I will NEVER make these unless my husband begs me.  I could become a balloon if I learned how to make these. (grin)  Would be too easy to keep snacking on these.  There's one with a powdered sugar on it, and it melts in your mouth.  Thank goodness there isn't a festival on, I'd be there in a flash to get some.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2006)

Cindy - after posting that I started a search for my Grandmother's handwritten recipe, but haven't found it yet.  Since our move, a lot of my cookbooks & recipes are still packed away.

I will say that out of all the versions I've had, I still like hers the best.  No sweet stuff in it like raisins or currants; no nuts either - just spinach, chopped onions, fresh dill, & feta, all wrapped up in long sheets of phyllo dough, strudel style.

Oh - & if you wrap it well, it does freeze nicely.  The last time I made it, I made 2 long strudels & froze one of them.  A couple of months later, defrosted & reheated, it was just as great.

I'll keep looking for that recipe (gives me added incentive to keep unpacking books - lol!!).


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2006)

Oh - & a couple of simple "Greek" ideas I frequently use:

Top boneless, skinless chicken breasts, or filets of bluefish, mahi-mahi, or really any fish filet of your choice with diced tomatoes, crumbled feta cheese, sliced red onion rings, & chopped fresh or dried oregano.  Then bake as usual  Delicious.  The "Greek" treatment works particularly nice with normally "strong" fish like bluefish, mahi-mahi, mackerel, etc., etc.


----------



## Gossie (May 27, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> So what it comes down to is a series of procedures of draining the greens when they're cooked right, reducing the liquid, reassembling. I have it all written down because I did so for a friend a few years back -- if anyone wants it, you can PM me and I'll send it to you as a .pdf file. Otherwise, I can elaborate in another (lengthy no doubt, sorry!) post.


 
I would love the pdf file   I've enjoyed your post so much, and you're making me feel more comfortable about making this.  

I was also thinking of doing some of it as near traditional as possible, and maybe doing a few with ricotta AND FETA cheese too (I LOVE RICOTTA), but I love FETA too.

   -- Cindy


----------



## XeniA (May 29, 2006)

Cindy said:
			
		

> I would love the pdf file  I've enjoyed your post so much, and you're making me *feel more comfortable* about making this.
> 
> -- Cindy


 
Hi Cindy --

Thanks for your nice comments! I've PM'd you about that .pdf file.

Please don't feel apprehensive about making spanakopita! It's 100% achievable, provided you can get ahold of reasonably similar ingredients (and even if not, I'll betcha we can figure out how to get around that ...).

A.


----------



## XeniA (May 29, 2006)

> also, (and i'd presume that i probably speak for many others also), i'd like to see you post the in-depth version of your spanakopita recipe...


 
Well philso, "in-depth" you said?!

I'm embarrassed to post such a long reply, however -- honestly? There isn't a single detail I'd leave out if I REALLY wanted to teach somebody how to make it just right (IMHO, of course) and didn't secretly want to break their b***s by leaving out all the stuff I learned through failure.

This is a classic example of "a picture's worth a thousand words" ... but ... what's a girl to do?!

A.  



*PREP & PROCEDURE FOR THE FILLING**1.*
Wash the greens, dill, and onions well, trimming wherever needed. Cut spring onions and dill (and leeks if using) into quite large chunks. Spin or shake all greenery dry (an important step -- it will save you time later). The exception to this would be the leafy greens if you’re planning on following my bulk-reducing procedure which follows (no. 3) as it would make drying the greens first just silly.

Keep all the various greens separate!

*2.*
Into your largest sauté pan, pour a GENEROUS amount of olive oil (as much as a half cup if you can stand to), a generous amount of fresh, _coarsely_ ground black pepper, the chopped spring onions, and the dill. Sauté very briefly, enough time to keep all greens very bright in color, but to start to soften.

*3.*
The next step is to add the greens into the sauté pan, *however*, if you're using 1-1/2 or 2 kilos of spinach as I do, you won't be able to pile them all right away into a sauté pan no matter how large it is, without an irritating amount getting dropped onto the floor. And since you’re simultaneously trying not to overcook any of the greens, you need first _to reduce their bulk_ somewhat rather than adding them in doses.

Usually I just plunk all the washed greenery into one of the sink bowls – plugged, and sparkling clean of course – over which I then pour a liter or two of boiling water. I turn them for a minute or so and then quickly drain. That usually does the trick, although you might come up with a preferred method which would be fine. *The important point here is DON’T overcook the greens – an overriding aim in this recipe and one which is at the root of much of the fussy technique.*

*4.*
Once the greens are reduced and drained, into the sauté pan they go, together with the oil, onions, and dill. Salt at this point, but please try your feta *first *to determine how much salt *it* will be adding to the final result.

*5.*
Sauté the whole affair enough time to make the greens somewhat limp and to have started to shed their water, *but only just*. At that point, dump the entire mixture into a colander over a bowl. Two tips on which bowl to choose:

preferably a clear glass bowl
preferably a bowl of a shape & height such that the bottom of your colander is suspended several centimeters, at least, from the bottom.
_(Both details about the bowl end up surprisingly important once you rig up the draining apparatus -- something which always reminds me of a circus unicyclist on a tightrope ...)_

*6.*
Place a heavy, clean, weight on the top of the greens – another bowl or saucepan filled c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y with water will do – and extract the liquid from the greens mixture. *A great deal will come out at first.*

Add the extracted liquid back into the now-empty sauté pan and make a quick detour to start on step *8* as well.

Every 5 minutes or so, add whatever other liquid has gathered in the bottom of the glass bowl. For heaven’s sake, disassemble the entire set-up with care (accidentally slopping some water into the draining greens mixture isn't catastrophic -- it's just a pain).

*7.*
At some point, when the amount of liquid being extracted is reduced to a trickle, declare "enough's enough" and stop tending to it. This should be about 10-15 minutes, although, *within reason*, the drier the better. Transfer the greens from the colander into a bowl with room for mixing.

*8.*
Simultaneously, while the extraction process is going on, on *as slow a heat as you can stand*, start to reduce the liquid.

*Never* sauté your greens and discard the liquid as it borders on a crime. So much flavor is locked into that liquid!

Initially, as you'll have as much as several cups of liquid simmering away, you can walk away from the stove for awhile (it's a good time to clean the kitchen – which will need it by this point). However, as the liquid reduces more, you'll need to keep a close eye on it all, especially as *much of what remains will be oil but you may not realize it*. At this point, the liquid easily burns and should that happen, much work will have been lost and there will be no way to reconstitute the liquid.

I “work” the liquid toward the end of the reduction process by tilting the pan back and forth over the flame, carefully watching the steam rise from the drained spots until I sense that less steam is coming out and that presumably, therefore, the water content is almost down to zero. The consistency should be almost *syrupy*. (It's okay – desirable even, depending on taste – for the oil to have _slightly_ browned as it lends a pleasant nutty richness to the final mixture.)


​*CRUST AND ASSEMBLY**1.*
Oil whatever baking pan you've decided upon, and place in it a bottom crust. (The crust does not need to extend up the sides.)

*2.*
Mix the hot oil (...or cooled should you need to: the temperature's not an issue) into the now-coolish greens and toss them all about. (If you're using spinach or greens, it's probably advisable at this point to cut them into less choke-inducing sizes. Slashing violently into the whole affair with kitchen scissors works just fine. This keeps the kiddies safe, and also makes it much easier to mix the oil in.)

_Note:_
_I__f you need to do the filling ahead of time and bake a bit later so that it's just coming out of the oven at a certain time, *this *is where you’d stop with the filling. It can even be refrigerated at this point (but no later) without any reduction what-so-ever in the quality._

​(cont'd. in the next post)


----------



## XeniA (May 29, 2006)

(cont'd. from previous post)

*3.*
Beat a couple of eggs and add to the greens, mixing in fairly evenly. Slop the entire mixture onto the bottom crust. Distribute it fairly evenly, but don’t mush it into a really even layer – it has far more eye-appeal and mouth-appeal if it’s a bit uneven.

*4.*
Over the greens put about a half-kilo (or less if you’re feeling cheap and/or don’t plan on this for a meal unto itself and/or aren't wild about feta) of crumbled *SOFT* feta.

_Very buttery feta makes a melt-in-your-mouth experience that is not to be missed, although up to medium-hard is tolerable too. Avoid hard, crumbly feta like the plague! It becomes almost rubbery as it cools and never really melds with the greens, just sits there acting stuck up._

*5.*
Distribute the feta around (this means kind of smearing it if you've got the very nicest feta – use your hands). Top with your top crust of choice, then brush on either a beaten egg or a bit of milk (I usually use the latter, often a bit of evaporated milk if it's handy). It should be charmingly bumpy.

*6.*
Pop it in the oven until the top crust is a golden brown. (With a filo crust you'd be advised to score the top crust for easier cutting later, but with more malleable crusts, it's really not necessary.)

*RE-HEATING*​None of these pitas are at their best re-heated in a microwave. The guts heat fine but the crust suffers. Instead, place in a dry sauté pan over a medium-low heat, turning to crisp both sides. It's not quite, but almost as good as when fresh.

The pita will keep three, maybe four, days, but no more without the bottom crust getting disgusting.

(Sorry to disagree, BreezyCooking, but in my experience, spankopita does NOT freeze well as it gets waterlogged and revolting upon thawing.)


----------



## XeniA (May 29, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> wow, it's great to be able to get the low-down from such an assembly of experts.
> Ayrton - that's quite interesting about the other-varieties-of-crust-than-filo. i'd like to hear what your crust recipe is like. also, (and i'd presume that i probably speak for many others also), i'd like to see you post the in-depth version of your spanakopita recipe.
> i also have something that i'd like to run past you.
> here in japan, i can get feta if i take a train about an hour and a half, but filo is pretty much non-existant. so, no recipe in hand, i made some (actually _have made_ some a few times), and (i may be delusional here) i'm wondering if this is even close to how it was made by your husbands grandmothers' before the advent of the frozen, packaged variety. i made a dough of water, olive oil, salt and bread flour. after kneading, i first rolled it and then stretched it out with the backs of my hands (vaguely like pizza dough, but this was on the table, without tossing). i got it to about 1 meter by maybe two and a half meters or so, about the thickness of a piece of paper, but maybe just shy of being as thin as the commercial filo, at least around the edges.
> do people still make homemade filo in greece, or is it like bagguetes in france; left to the pro's?


 
Hi philso! I see you're up and kicking in Japan at this hour. Always did want to visit there. Out of curiousity, are you an ex-pat?

Regarding your questions: the crust recipe I use is a VERY standard American/British pie dough recipe -- flour, salt, shortening (lard or butter or margarine) and ice water. Do you need proportions?

As for your hour-and-a-half train ride to get feta (!) I can only say it must be MIGHTY nice feta for you to go to that trouble! Is it from a Greek-owned grocery, by any chance? That would be great since they would most likely bring in the real deal, and some variety too.

Have you tried quizzing the owners of local Greek restaurants, or don't such things exist where you live?

As for the filo dough, first of all, I'm VERY impressed with you trying to make your own, and with getting such a huge piece so thin! I'll just betcha there aren't very many Greeks who could (or would) do that these days.

Which somewhat answers your other question: yes, making filo at home is indeed a dying art here. I know no-one who makes it, even several elderly women living in remote villages who do, otherwise, make some pretty amazingly authentic stuff.

Here most people buy filo and other doughs, frozen, from the supermarket. We can also buy it at small dough "workshops" scattered around throughout Athens. There they still make their own filo and other doughs like kourou, kataifi, and puff pastry, and they're a great deal of fun to visit and watch. They work on absolutely huge tables by the way -- about 3 or 4 meters square! Flour, flour everywhere!


----------



## philso (May 30, 2006)

Ayrton - only got a few minutes to reply at this point.
 1) absolutely fabulous post - i've got a few days off towards the end of june, and i may do it then.

 2) ex pat - not intentionally, but seems to have turned out that way

 3) generally two kinds of feta available at the store i go to; australian and danish(?) as i recall. not particularly great.

 4) never heard of any greek restaurants around, which doesn't mean that the don't exist though.  mounting an expedition may turn one up.

 5) i'm ok with a regular pie crust.  in fact, having looked at the number of questions concerning pie crusts, i've started an in-depth dissertaion i'm thinking of titling "pie crust 101".  i'm kind of a busy guy, so it's not coming together all that fast though.

 6) the filo (ok, strudel dough with olive oil) i make isn't all that difficult.  it's a fun little project i only do about once a year or so. you might want to try it yourself


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 2, 2006)

> Greek Beans and tomatoes
> 
> 1 can green beans ( drained, I use home canned ones but you can use the store bought)
> 1 can tomatoes ( undrained, I use the home canned ones here too)
> ...


I like to make this in the summer with fresh string beans and tomatoes.  It is one of the best dishes in the world, imo.....  

However, whenever anyone mentions "Greek Food," my thoughts always go to Pastitsio, a dish that is similar to Lasagna, and yet couldn't be more different.  I love this stuff so much that I included it in my cookbook!

Here's the recipe:

*Pastitsio*
For those of you to whom the name “Pastitsio” is unfamiliar, it is a traditional Greek dish that is a very close cousin to Italian Lasagna.  I’d describe it as a little more refined in its flavors, but every bit as voluptuous.  It’s magnificent to come home to after a chilly afternoon spent at the football stadium, and it benefits from reheating.  My long-time friend Emy Kosmas shared this recipe because she knows how much I love Pastitsio.

makes 16 servings (maybe more!)

_*Meat Sauce*_
1 cup onions, finely chopped
1 cup + 3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef
2 pounds ground lean lamb
Sea salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
3 cups tomato sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1 cup dry red wine
1 bay leaf

_*Cream Sauce (Béchamel)*_
5 cups half and half
4 cups milk
1 1/2 cups flour
Freshly grated nutmeg
8 large eggs
2 cups fresh ricotta cheese
3/4 pound Kefalotiri cheese, grated
1 1/2 pounds ziti, cooked
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese

1.	For meat sauce:  In a large skillet, cook onion in 3 tablespoons butter.  When onion is translucent, add garlic and cook for 2 minutes.  Add meats.  Cook over high heat, breaking meat up with a wooden spoon until it is no longer red.
2.	Season meat mixture with salt, pepper, tomato sauce, oregano, cinnamon, basil, bay leaf, parsley and wine.  Cook the sauce, stirring frequently, until most of the liquid has been absorbed.  (The dish can be prepared to this point in advance and refrigerated or frozen until you are ready to use it.)
3.	For cream sauce:  Heat milk and 4 cups half-and-half just to the boil.  In another saucepan, melt 1 cup butter.  Add the flour, stirring with a wire whisk.  When the roux is blended and smooth, pour in the hot milk and cream, stirring vigorously with the whisk to keep it from lumping.  Cook until the sauce is thick and smooth, about 15 minutes.
4.	Season sauce with salt, pepper and nutmeg.  Turn off heat and let the sauce cool for 10 minutes.
5.	In a bowl, beat eggs with remaining half-and-half.  Gradually add about 2 cups of the warm cream sauce to this egg mixture, beating constantly to make sure the eggs don't curdle.  Then pour the egg mixture into the cream sauce, continue to stir until everything is well blended.  Finally, beat in the ricotta.
6.	Heat oven to 400 degrees F.   Butter a LARGE baking dish --at least 15 x 9 x 4 inches.  
7.	Cook the ziti and put half in the dish.  Sprinkle with half the Kefalotiri.  Spoon in half the cream sauce, smoothing it with the back of the spoon.  Spread on all the meat sauce.  Now add remaining ziti, cream sauce and Kefalotiri.  Sprinkle on Parmesan.  Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes, covered, then 30 more uncovered. Let stand 30 minutes before cutting.

_Teacher’s Tip:_	When you make an elaborate pasta dish, you’ll want to make it the centerpiece of your meal.  All I would serve with this luscious casserole is a salad of tart young greens such as arugula, dandelions or mache, dressed simply with lemon juice and the very fruitiest extra-virgin olive oil you can find.  

_Wine Tip:_	There are some delicious Greek wines available these days, but if you live very far from a major city, you will probably have trouble finding them.  I’d be tempted to choose a Spanish Rioja (red!) for its vivacious character


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 2, 2006)

Greek food lovers, ChefJune's recipe of Pastitsio is very good and you should try it.  In case young wild greens are not available, you can serve it with a cabbage salad or any boiled seasonal veggies like cauliflower, zucchini etc.  Just drizzle EVOO and vinegar/lemon over it.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't realize I had already asked the freezer question.   Sorry 

Pastisto is another one that my husband wants me to learn to make.  I'm still working off a one FUNCTIONING burner stove.  I told him when he hooks up my new stove, I'll start making this stuff.  LoL    The new stove has 5 burners and a convection oven and a warming oven.


----------

